# "pinched" corks



## Coaster (Nov 24, 2006)

I used these corks (Corks - Agglomerate, Bulk #8 X 1.50) for my Ice Wine. It seems they were pinched when they were put in using my Corker - Floor Model Nylon Iris Portuguese. I tied to take a picture but my camera is all fuzzy at this short of a range. It looks like there is a small "fold" from the top of the cork to the middle of the cork. These were corked on Wednesday so they are still standing. Two questions 1) with this type of cork do I need to store on thier side, 2) do you think the cork will expand enough to seal even with this little seam halfweay down it?


----------



## smurfe (Nov 24, 2006)

Lay a couple of them down on their side to see if they have sealed. I have never seen what you are talking about happen before though. I believe you treat agglomerate corks the same as any regular cork. The true synthetics are the ones that can be left standing up. I don't know what type of bottle you used but you might of been able to use the #9 corks since youused a floor corker.


Smurfe


----------



## Coaster (Nov 25, 2006)

I know these are a little fuzzy. They havn't leaked yet but I am concerned about long term storage. The black line in the first pic is where the cork "folded" over itself. You can see the ridge (sorta hehe) in the second pic. I used 375 ml long neck and frosted bottles.*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## Dean (Nov 26, 2006)

I've seen this happen to MANY corks with mis-aligned iris. First off, please be VERY CAREFUL adjusting the iris. Those springs are very strong. Typically, there are 2 parts of the iris that are attached to the side via a screw. These are the ones that you adjust. Either move them just slightly up/down/left right and try again until the seam disappears. I've had that happen on 2 of the 3 floor corkers that I have.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2006)

Good to know as I will be buying a floor corker.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 26, 2006)

<DIV align=left>I looked at the adjustment screw (I have only 1 thatI can see). It did make a small difference but I changed the cork type (I had some other #8's) and the problem went away completely. I think it was the cork. Now I have to decide if I am going to re-cork all the bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2006)

Might be a good idea if you plan on storing any of them for awhile.
Nothing like aging them all that time to improve them and find out
there no good.


----------



## Coaster (Dec 3, 2006)

I replaced em yesterday. Not only were the corks "pinched" but some had curled on the bottom lip when they were inserted. I don't know If I was using the wrong size, or they weren't wet/dry enough, or my corker was misaligned or.... Now I just need to try the permanent sticky labels on the frosted bottles.


----------



## Dean (Dec 4, 2006)

to stop the curling, cork the bottle in 2 movements. First, slowly compress the cork and stop, then SLAM it home. This helps to prevent curl-ups especially with synthetic corks.


----------



## Coaster (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you. I will go forth and practice this weekend. Come to think of it, my boys helped me bottle these and they don't slam it home like I do.I wonder if that had something to do with it (that and the synthetic corks).


----------

